# Engine power issues



## Stanza92MP (Dec 9, 2005)

I have a 92 Nissan Stanza 218000 km's (canadian) and I seem to be experiencing a problem where by i 'm gettin really poor gas milage and bad bad bad acceleration and power from my car.
Basically my problem has become alot more noticable in the cold weather. When I start the car it revs up to about 1.5 rpm then drops dangerously low and flutters and goes up to about 1.5 then repeats... It has only stalled once but indeed it drops dangerously low. I've very minimal knowledge of cars and dont want to take it to a mechanic to be ripped off (I'm a student so $$$ is scarce) Also when I'm using transmission breaks or down shifting the car jerks every couple of seconds like the engine is mis firing. Sometimes the same thing happens when i'm accellerating except it doesn't jerk it just feels like I have no power for a second or so.

i have recently dropped some feul injector cleaner into the gas tank and it seems to have fixed the idle problem... but not the feul efficiency or power problems. any sugestons would be greatly appreciated

Any help would be greatly appreciated Thanks


----------



## izzen (Mar 30, 2005)

It sounds like a bad MAF to me.


----------



## KraZThug (Dec 27, 2005)

Stanza92MP said:


> I have a 92 Nissan Stanza 218000 km's (canadian) and I seem to be experiencing a problem where by i 'm gettin really poor gas milage and bad bad bad acceleration and power from my car.
> Basically my problem has become alot more noticable in the cold weather. When I start the car it revs up to about 1.5 rpm then drops dangerously low and flutters and goes up to about 1.5 then repeats... It has only stalled once but indeed it drops dangerously low. I've very minimal knowledge of cars and dont want to take it to a mechanic to be ripped off (I'm a student so $$$ is scarce) Also when I'm using transmission breaks or down shifting the car jerks every couple of seconds like the engine is mis firing. Sometimes the same thing happens when i'm accellerating except it doesn't jerk it just feels like I have no power for a second or so.
> 
> i have recently dropped some feul injector cleaner into the gas tank and it seems to have fixed the idle problem... but not the feul efficiency or power problems. any sugestons would be greatly appreciated
> ...



It can be a bad MAF, but you would have to check on a few things remember the cars are pretty much like humans, dont think just because your coughing its that you have a cold, it can be many things. You have to start by checking the gap on your spark plugs, replace your fuel filter, check your ignition coil/ distributor rotor, also injectors might be dirty, but that rev problem you got can be a MAF or o2 sensor or a bad piston ring on 1 or more pistons. It happend to me with a 89 accord, it wouldn't rev more then 3500RPMs and it would over heat from time to time, it happend to be it was the piston rings on cylinder 2 and 4.


----------



## Stanza92MP (Dec 9, 2005)

izzen said:


> It sounds like a bad MAF to me.


What is an MAF... and how much would it be to replace it... Also the O2 sensorss have recently been replaced... How would I check the gap on the spark plugs?


----------



## KraZThug (Dec 27, 2005)

Stanza92MP said:


> What is an MAF... and how much would it be to replace it... Also the O2 sensorss have recently been replaced... How would I check the gap on the spark plugs?


MAF is a Mass Air Flow Meter, it's the sensor on your intake right before the air filter. It can get pretty expensive, my guess is around 200-300 dollars. You can go to any local auto parts and ask for a spark plug gauge. It's a circular looking thing that it has an edge from certain thickness and it increase the thickness all around.


----------



## izzen (Mar 30, 2005)

Still sounds to me like a bad MAF, regaurdless of what it may or may not be.

TeamNSE.net


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Could be any of a number of things. Besides those mentioned, it could be a timing chain that's jumped a tooth, a clogged converter, an ignition system issue, a bad fuel pump or restricted filter...Rather than spend money on parts changing until the problem is found, it would be much better to find a reputable auto technician to diagnose the problem properly. That one hour diagnostic charge might save you from that $450 mass air flow meter!


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

If it has been more than a year since you replace the plugs and distributor cap and rotor as well as the fuel and air filters, I would start there. I also recommend using NGK spark plugs.
If the MAF (Mass Air Flow) meter is suspected you can test it by unplugging it while it is running and if it smoothes out then it is a problem. It is located in the intake air pipe just after the air box where the air filter is.

Troy


----------

